# New Phone Keyboard Has Me Scratching My Head



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

I've had a new cell phone for a few months and the keyboard *was* just like the one I use on my computer.  I don't know what happened though...if they did an update or something and now the keyboard has 3 digits on each key and I don't know how the heck to use it.  I tried to use it and fowled up every word because I don't know how to get to the second or third letter on each pad...For example the firs key has ABC on it and then DEF on the second and so on.  Does this make sense to anyone and do you know how to use a keyboard like this?  Just to clarify I am not using the phone when this happens but am at websites trying to type in a reply.  I've switched to using the voice command instead but would also like to use the keyboard.  Maybe I should contact the cell phone company but they are not the makers of the phone.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 8, 2020)

It might have something to do with your settings on your phone. Can you search on computer for the changing the keyboard based on your type of phone?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> It might have something to do with your settings on your phone. Can you search on computer for the changing the keyboard based on your type of phone?


Yes, I may look up my phone type on the computer and see if I can find anything.  I already went through the settings on my phone 3 times so that will be next.  Thanks.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

I know in old types of phones, you had to press keys like this:

If you want a A  = Press the ABC key once
                      B                                  2x
                      C                                  3x

                      D                                 once
                      E                                  2x
                      F                                  3x


If you wait too long between the presses: If you need to press a key 3X  and you push 2x and pause, the curser will move to the right.
This is helpful when you need a space between words.

So, saying all that that's not right! You need to get your old keyboad setup back!
You could try calling like Verizon, US Cellular , Sprint  , etc.. tell them the brand of your phone, and what it's doing to the keyboard.
I'm pretty sure they could help you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> I know in old types of phones, you had to press keys like this:
> 
> If you want a A  = Press the ABC key once
> B                                  2x
> ...


Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> I know in old types of phones, you had to press keys like this:
> 
> If you want a A  = Press the ABC key once
> B                                  2x
> ...


I just tried it and it worked well..thank you so much..now I don't have to go on a wild goose chase googling.


----------



## mlh (Sep 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just tried it and it worked well..thank you so much..now I don't have to go on a wild goose chase googling.



It is T9 text. It is a pain in the behind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

mlh said:


> It is T9 text. It is a pain in the behind.


Yes, I prefer the regular keyboard.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've had a new cell phone for a few months and the keyboard *was* just like the one I use on my computer.  I don't know what happened though...if they did an update or something and now the keyboard has 3 digits on each key and I don't know how the heck to use it.  I tried to use it and fowled up every word because I don't know how to get to the second or third letter on each pad...For example the firs key has ABC on it and then DEF on the second and so on.  Does this make sense to anyone and do you know how to use a keyboard like this?  Just to clarify I am not using the phone when this happens but am at websites trying to type in a reply.  I've switched to using the voice command instead but would also like to use the keyboard.  Maybe I should contact the cell phone company but they are not the makers of the phone.


Is it a flip-phone?  I had one of those in the past, it sucked.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

mlh said:


> It is T9 text. It is a pain in the behind.


Every phone I've ever had, had T9 text. It sucks!


----------



## twinkles (Sep 9, 2020)

that is why i dont text anyone


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2020)

twinkles said:


> that is why i dont text anyone


I may not text much anymore but I do like to use it on some websites however I am using my voice right now and prefer to do that Bantu use that text.. I meant to say Dan 2


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2020)

I finally found the setting for the regular keyboard as somehow I had it set for the phone keyboard so I switched it back to the regular keyboard and I'm glad


----------

